# I think I messed up this batch :(



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I am still very green at the cheese making. Successfully did ricotta, kefir and yogurt. Tried chevre today and it turned out spongy looking, wonder if I did not get a clean enough break before I cut up the curd?? So now it's all crumbly with texture like tofu. 

Jana


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sounds like it hung too long maybe


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

maybe. will try again


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

take it and put in a blender with some cream or little milk and whip it up Will be fine.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like too much rennet.


----------

